# More bass on the fly.



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

These ones came from my favorite lake in the basin. You know..... the one that they call starvation. All on the fly rod with brown or white wooly buggers. Striped slow. Decided to switch to the fly rod since the eyes were not take all the other stuff I threw at them. Still on a quest to catch an eye on the fly. But I will gladly take these as a way to pass the time.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Very very quality smallies. nice trip!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work sir!


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Good job bud!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work skunk buster. I tied my first white wooly buggers last summer and they do a lot better than I thought they would, both on bass and trout.

I was hoping to hit the nelle for a shot at bass while in Utah this last week, but it didn't fit in the schedule. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## triumph (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice bucketmouths! Gotta love that lake.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

triumph said:


> Nice bucketmouths! Gotta love that lake.


Thanks guys, Everybody who likes the feeling of fighting fish on a fly rod has GOT to try bass. It is like no other. 
Hey triumph, thanks for the comment  , I just wanted to clarify that these fish are smallmouths. I don't think that largemouth(bucket mouth)live in Starvation. But they're in Pelican, which is on my "bucket list". I would love to compare the two species fighting abilities though. Thanks again for reading. 8)


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a awesome time thanks for the photos and the post.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You are right about the great thrill and fight of a big bass on a fly rod.
If you want a real treat, head out to Willard and hook into a Wiper on your fly rod.
I suggest at least a 6 wt rod and 12# tipit.
It's an adrenaline rush!


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> You are right about the great thrill and fight of a big bass on a fly rod.
> If you want a real treat, head out to Willard and hook into a Wiper on your fly rod.
> I suggest at least a 6 wt rod and 12# tipit.
> It's an adrenaline rush!


More like an 8 wt and 17#

I broke off several fish on that rig last year. We got into them something fierce on my trucho shad pattern last year

FWIW, you all know that I like to fish gear for bass, but the fly is the ultimate way to catch the elusive wiper. With a fly, you have the ability to totally kill your retrieve without your lure falling too quickly. It also still has a lot of movement even if it is totally stopped due to fly materials. That is one thing that a suspending crankbait will not do.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Cheech, The stuff you just wrote about the fly sinking slower is exactly why I switched to the buggers. I loose probably about 5 or so jigs fishing slow right off the bottom every time I fish that particular spot. I quit loosing cranks a long time ago there. I figured the way I fish for trout with wooly buggers I have to throw them out and wait for a few seconds before striping, just to get them a couple feet below the surface. After getting frustrated with loosing hardware it dawned on me to use the fly rod and just let those buggers sit right in there faces. It was kinda funny when I figured it all out. Every time I followed the same routine and fish on. The guy watching me could not believe what I was doing to catch them. He told me the next time he goes there he will for sure be bringing his fly rod. I laughed and offered him a shot with my rod. He declined and took off, but I could tell that if his family was not there, and he had more time to fish, he would have taken me up on my offer. 

Sounds like we think and fish alike cheech We should meet sometime on the water. 8)


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah... 

There are a lot of situations like that where fly fishing will rule. If it's smallies/largemouth, i'm about 90% gear because it's so easy to go totally weedless, but for the open water fish (muskie, wipers, trout, etc) I'm fly all the way.


Gimme a holler if you want to fish for a bunch of 3# largemouth sometime.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

nice smallies. makes me want to make a trip out there, or to Jug Hollow on the gorge... I'm ashamed to say I havent layed my hands on a smallie since '08


----------

